# Dyeing- If you were to suggest a couple of good books, Your go to ones.



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

On dyeing with naturals and chemicals what would they be.

I have done some reading on naturals. I have watched some videos but I like to have hard copies in my hands to read and reference. So what do all of you have in your libraries.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Dyeing to knit by Eskesen


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

Hand Dyeing Yarn and Fleece by Gail Callahan


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Harvesting color, by Rebecca Burgess
https://www.amazon.com/Harvesting-Color-Find-Plants-Natural/dp/1579654258/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1492452237&sr=8-1&keywords=Harvesting+color

I borrow this from the library and really liked it. When I reach a point when can dye this will be by first book on dyeing .

Was to read, I love the she encourages reader to explore and local plants.

The book is divided into two parts: Part One includes a brief historical discussion of gatherers and dyers, describes necessary materials and tools for natural dyeing, and sets out a "master dye bath" and other general recipes for dyeing. In this part, the author cautions that national and state parks have strict no-harvest rules. However, she notes that national forests allow harvesting for personal use, that water and open-space districts will often grant harvesting permits, and that other sources for harvesting plants exist. The author also explains that she has included no recipes for tin, chrome, or copper-powder mordants (mordants bind the dye and fabric tightly), because widespread discarding of the metallic leftover dye water could quickly lead to unhealthy concentrations of these toxic metals in local soil. Clearly, the author is highly dedicated to the cause of environmental preservation, but her informative text is gentle in tone, and neither preaches nor communicates any "eco-politically correct" sense of superiority.

Part Two, which makes up the bulk of the book, describes the individual dye plants, and is organized by the four harvesting seasons. Each plant has its own mini-section, which includes (1) a U.S. map colored in to show where the plant grows, (2) the Latin name, (3) a brief general description of the plant's history and characteristics, (4) specific instructions on finding the plant, (5) instructions on harvesting it, (6) a dye recipe tailored to the plant, (7) a clear photograph of the living plant, and (8) a photograph of a skein of yarn dyed with the plant. The beautiful full-color photographs should enable most people to recognize the plants in the wild, and to be reasonably sure of what colors to expect in the dyed yarn.


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

sounds like a wonderful book as described by worddancer however I take exception to the statement that "national parks allow harvesting for person use". As a camp host in the federal system for many years I can tell you that removing anything from the flora or fauna of the parks was NOT allowed. One was not allowed to even pick wild flowers.


That being said- the only thing allowed for personal use was one could pick apples from the wild trees or berries such as black or raspberries.

My advice would be to CHECK with the Rangers before taking anything out of the park.

People have been fined for removing plants. Just think what would happen if everyone was allowed to do that-


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Yarn works
How to spin, dye and knit your own yarn.
We.J.Johnson


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

California Dye Plants by Marilyn Wilkins / Handbook of Dyes from natural materials byAnne Bliss / Lichens for Vegetable Dyeing by Bolton Robin & Russ / Ancient Dyes For Modern Weavers by Palmy Weigle / Natural Dyes, Plants & Processes by Jack kramer / Colors from Nature by Bobbi A. McRae / Natural Dyeing by Robert & Christine Thresh / Gentle Dyes by Cheryl Samuel and Carol Higgins / Natural Dyes and Home Dyeing by Rits J. Adrosko / Nature's Colors Dyes from plants. by Ida Grae / There is another one on dyes from mushrooms "Color Beneath My Feet" I do not know who it is by as I can not locate it at this moment. Hope this helps.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I have that book and do not remember it being about natural dyes.


Dances with Wool said:


> There is one called "teach yourself visually" I can't remember the author and I'm not where I can look at the book right now. They sell it on Amazon.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Sorry I missed that word when reading.


Dances with Wool said:


> The OP asked about natural and chemical dyeing


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

sockyarn said:


> California Dye Plants by Marilyn Wilkins / Handbook of Dyes from natural materials byAnne Bliss / Lichens for Vegetable Dyeing by Bolton Robin & Russ / Ancient Dyes For Modern Weavers by Palmy Weigle / Natural Dyes, Plants & Processes by Jack kramer / Colors from Nature by Bobbi A. McRae / Natural Dyeing by Robert & Christine Thresh / Gentle Dyes by Cheryl Samuel and Carol Higgins / Natural Dyes and Home Dyeing by Rits J. Adrosko / Nature's Colors Dyes from plants. by Ida Grae / There is another one on dyes from mushrooms "Color Beneath My Feet" I do not know who it is by as I can not locate it at this moment. Hope this helps.


Wow I want your library. I like to have hard copies to.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

They are well used. Come in real handy.


mama879 said:


> Wow I want your library. I like to have hard copies to.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Conchalea said:


> Hand Dyeing Yarn and Fleece by Gail Callahan


This one


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Conchalea said:


> Hand Dyeing Yarn and Fleece by Gail Callahan


This book is excellent!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

mama879 said:


> On dyeing with naturals and chemicals what would they be.
> 
> I have done some reading on naturals. I have watched some videos but I like to have hard copies in my hands to read and reference. So what do all of you have in your libraries.


I just got this today from Amazon and have started reading it tonight. I was looking at different books on natural dyeing and the reviews are very good for A Garden to Dye For by Chris McLaughlin. What I like is the information is simple basics and very easy to understand. So far, I am really enjoying and understanding it.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Cdambro said:


> I just got this today from Amazon and have started reading it tonight. I was looking at different books on natural dyeing and the reviews are very good for A Garden to Dye For by Chris McLaughlin. What I like is the information is simple basics and very easy to understand. So far, I am really enjoying and understanding it.


Looks like great info thanks. I want a few good books for reference so when I start I have pages to look at. I have one on my computer was a great price but my laptop won't go by my dyeing. Have started looking at them all now.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

mama879 said:


> Looks like great info thanks. I want a few good books for reference so when I start I have pages to look at. I have one on my computer was a great price but my laptop won't go by my dyeing. Have started looking at them all now.


I agree about having books for reference. I like turning pages and having pic and making notes. Let us know what you decide on.


----------

